# Smilies



## pacodemountainside (Apr 25, 2012)

Howdy Mods:

Love the  smilies and would like to be able to add to e-mails especially cheer leader  and flogging  dead horse!

The olde control "C" copy does not work!

Is there a web site I can go to and down load so can  enhance my e-mails?

Thanks


----------

